# Surf this weekend



## Jburr (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone planning on hitting the surf in the morning (sunday) and then running some shark lines out later in the day? First time this summer that I'll be able to get away and I'm looking to make the most of it.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Anyone planning on hitting the surf in the morning (sunday) and then running some shark lines out later in the day? First time this summer that I'll be able to get away and I'm looking to make the most of it.


Caught 20+ sharks last weekend in the surf at access #4. They are definitely in the surf right now. Used mullet caught with cast net from the surf. Good luck. Wish I could get back out there this weekend.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

beerdruid said:


> Caught 20+ sharks last weekend in the surf at access #4. They are definitely in the surf right now. Used mullet caught with cast net from the surf. Good luck. * Wish I could get back out there this weekend.*


me too!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

I'm planning to hit SS Sunday morning if it continues to look decent. White/Brown F250 with Ranch Hand on front.. Will probably be around access #4.


----------



## Jburr (Jun 18, 2013)

beerdruid said:


> Caught 20+ sharks last weekend in the surf at access #4. They are definitely in the surf right now. Used mullet caught with cast net from the surf. Good luck. Wish I could get back out there this weekend.


IIRC access 4 is at the end of the sea wall correct?? I'm keeping an eye on the weather and if it stays like they're saying it will then I'll be there.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Me too, but not for sharks. Hopefully it will cooperate.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I will be out near Jamaica Beach beginning Friday evening thru Sunday. Staying at the beach house. Going to try for trout early then run some lines out for the toothy creatures as the day heats up.


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone out on Saturday?
Love to but Sundays are brutal for going back to work on Monday!
Cheers


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> IIRC access 4 is at the end of the sea wall correct?? I'm keeping an eye on the weather and if it stays like they're saying it will then I'll be there.


Access 4 is on the Freeport side. Not the Galveston side.


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Please give me better directions since I don't typically fish there.
Thanks 
Moe


----------



## Jburr (Jun 18, 2013)

HoustonKid said:


> I will be out near Jamaica Beach beginning Friday evening thru Sunday. Staying at the beach house. Going to try for trout early then run some lines out for the toothy creatures as the day heats up.


Keep me updated! Might be able to meet up and do some toothy critter fishing, pretty new to that so I'm always looking to team up.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Please give me better directions since I don't typically fish there.


There are 6 access points on the Freeport side. Each are marked with a blue sign opposite the beach side. If you come from the Galveston side the signs will start with 6. If you come from the 332 side they will start with 1. See my link with a picture of what the signs look like. Hope that helps.

http://www.google.com/maps/@29.0039283,-95.2218338,3a,41.3y,19.63h,95.5t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1su3UZ9ZEVOMm478IX0-EOfA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info beerdroid 
What's the best time to be down there Saturday morning.
I will be coming from 332. If you'd like we can meet up at the Buccees on 332


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Jburr said:


> Keep me updated! Might be able to meet up and do some toothy critter fishing, pretty new to that so I'm always looking to team up.


Will do. I will tell you that I am without a truck at the moment due to kiddo needing it until November. So, I won't be hitting my usual drive to beach spots. I will be at an access point at the beach house that you have to walk to the beach. Not that you cannot join, but you won't be able to drive on the beach. It's a subdivision east of Jamaica Beach by about 1 mile.

I will post up tomorrow night and early Saturday about conditions. PM if you want to meet though.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Thanks for the info beerdroid
> What's the best time to be down there Saturday morning.
> I will be coming from 332. If you'd like we can meet up at the Buccees on 332


I wont be down this weekend unfortunately. If you want to fish for trout get there first thing as the sun is coming up. If you plan on just surf fishing with the long rods then getting there at the butt crack of dawn isn't as important. Good luck.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Thanks for the info beerdroid
> What's the best time to be down there Saturday morning.
> I will be coming from 332. If you'd like we can meet up at the Buccees on 332


I wont be down this weekend unfortunately. If you want to fish for trout get there first thing as the sun is coming up. If you plan on just surf fishing with the long rods then getting there at the butt crack of dawn isn't as important. Good luck.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

What beach access is what people refer to as "The Transformers" Thanks


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Between the old 4 and 5 were the triple transformers

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll be down on Sunday, somewhere between #3 & #4. If you see a 2011 drk grn Ram 1500, stop by & say hey. Hoping for some specks early then will put the long rods out.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Good luck everyone and make sure you report! Looks to be great conditions this weekend.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

beerdruid said:


> Good luck everyone and make sure you report! Looks to be great conditions this weekend.


X2
Just started my callout otherwise I'd join the fun!


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Where do you get the bait/live shrimp?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Where do you get the bait/live shrimp?


You said earlier you were coming down 332. Take your pick on the way in on which bait shop to stop at. Once it gets down to one lane you will see the bait shops on both sides of the road. I am partial to Hookers which will be on your left on a yellow building. All shops are lit so you should have no issues finding them.


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you Sir
Hooker it is!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

No shrimp in the area.. went to hookers earlier, and only had croaker. I did get some at the last place before bridge on right but he was about out. He said it was a salinity issue, and shrimp were coming from Galveston bay. Just a FYI

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moetheman (Nov 20, 2016)

Ccbluewater
Thanks for the information 
That may be a change of plan for me if no live shrimp


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Surf looks like chocolate milk but green water looked to be 1/2 mile or less out. Surf is still rough but maybe getting flatter. If water was good maybe could fish it but you would take a pretty good beating. 

Wind is still blowing fairly hard out of SSW. 
I'll post up first thing in the morn on conditions.

Pic from around 6pm today. Pic is deceiving. Water does not look that good.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Out on the deck now and the wind is 12-15 out of the SW. Forecast has it laying down and turning out of SE. That would be nice.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

If your not using artificials then croaker is far superior to shrimp for trout. Just FYI. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Wind finally shifted out of NW/N now. Starting rob get flatter. Fishable now but water looks like Yoo-hoo and no bait.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

HoustonKid said:


> Wind finally shifted out of NW/N now. Starting rob get flatter. Fishable now but water looks like Yoo-hoo and no bait.


Yep, here at Access 3 with kids and it was pretty rough up until 20-30 mins ago. Water may clear up a bit if wind stays reasonable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone catching anything?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm in Kinder. That's what I thought of the surf conditions.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Green water is close. Sharks and gaff top on mullet. Did flatten out enough to fish with taking a beating. Wind back out of SW.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Slow for me this morning. Didn't see much bait or action around me, and I only had 2 dink trout. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Water was in good shape, lots of shark action early then everything shut down about 9:30am. Finally gave up when I saw dolphins cruising about 11:30. I blame the eclipse...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

